# would you like some wine with that?



## jc.corbett (Mar 2, 2010)

Misha was in her glory last night. She was left alone for 15 minutes downstairs in a friends house. We were all upstairs in a home music studio that was off limits to dogs. This was, in my mind, a good test of her ability to control herself alone, unsupervised, and un-crated. 

When we came back downstairs, to our dismay, it was discovered that she had eaten two full, home-made Chicken Cordon Bleu breast halves from the dining room table. We had, needless to say, forgotten to puppy proof that room. As we came down the stairs she was doing that thing where they sort of pace around looking for more food at the end of a meal (anyone know that move?).

We returned to our beers on the back deck, and she fell fast asleep, her belly grumbling audibly as we drank well into the morning hours. I am still awaiting the massive diarrhea.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

If I drank beer well into the morning I would be waiting for the diarrhea too. Oh wait; you meant Misha....


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*My golden goes for the actual glass of wine*

My golden may be a wino. A couple of weeks ago, a guest left a full glass of wine on the coffee table. Piper came inside a few minutes after everyone left. I was in the kitchen, heard major slurping sounds. I turned to look into the family room and by then he had downed the entire glass of wine. I guess this is one of the things you gotta love about young goldens, they're always ready for a new escapade.

Now that he has acquired a taste, everytime he sees a wine bottle he watches it like a hawk and he even scans the refrigerator shelves every time the door is opened.

I worried about him drinking the wine and actually he did act a little silly after he drank it, but I have no idea if a dog can be somewhat intoxicated. Maybe someone else knows.


----------

